# timegrapher



## stuart1 (Oct 1, 2017)

hi can anybody tell me if you can use one of the chinese watch timegraphers sold on ebay for regulating a mechanical antique clock thanks


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I doubt it. The number of beats, per hour, maybe a bit small to be processed by a timing machine. More advice available, on regulating clocks, if you want it. Just shout.


----------



## stuart1 (Oct 1, 2017)

hi simon thanks for that, at the moment i am putting all my clocks into beat by ear which seems to work ok but timing them up to run at the right bpm takes quite some time over the period of at least two weeks. I no there are machines available for clocks, could you reccommend one? thanks stuart


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Using your ears, for " In beat" Is the best tool available, and its free. Are the clocks spring driven or weights?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Microset Clock timer can be used for clock timing, it features an optical sensor for either measuring each pass of the pendulum or each pass of the minute hand.

Or use a stopwatch and time just 5 minutes, hope that is of help


----------



## stuart1 (Oct 1, 2017)

hi guys all my clocks are both spring driven and weight driven. Have just seen the microset on youtube. looked it up on the net, But can't seem to find a uk supplier any ideas thanks.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Probably on the second hand market, they were mega money when they new Stuart!!


----------



## stuart1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks for that i will keep my eye out.


----------

